# yup



## dixie (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm back, after a LOT of changes from last year, we need new members, 3500 acres, all one tract, dues $475.00 a year. Some of it even on paved roads.  Lost a bunch of members because of the changes, please visit our site at www.cobbslegion.20m.com If I have things figured right, we'll have a little over 30 "for real" food plots this year.  I won't tie up space here, if you're looking for a GREAT club, close to Atlanta, check us out.  The "old" guys here will remember me, you new members, LOL, Well, grab hold and hang on!!  Oh, one thing I wanted to mention, there's THREE large clubs in north GA, not just two.


----------



## Darryl Yates (Jun 30, 2005)

Dixie,good to see ya back..  Hope ya get the kind of members ya want...


----------



## dixie (Jun 30, 2005)

*Darryl*

Great to see you too!! OMG, are we going to have problems for not keeping this thead on topic!!!!


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 30, 2005)

WB Dixie... gone but not forgotten....

Good luck on your membership search.. also do you have only small game memberships?? you know after deer season rabbit hunting at a reduced fee?? Helps give the club a little extra $$ fer seed 

Jason


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 30, 2005)

Off topic or not,I have to say: HELLO DIXIE! It is so far away, and been so long, I feel I have to shout! LOL

Good luck Dixie...nice to read you again.


----------



## dixie (Jun 30, 2005)

*My Goodness*

gordon, I can't start to tell how good it is to hear from you!! Change in attitude here, BIG TIME, you'll be interested to know my wifes now in nursing school here for her RN degree, I allowed my personal feelings and outside matters  to keep me off woody's, those, I'm happy to say are gone. I hope you and I continue to share handload info and, LOL even politics!!!


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 1, 2005)

Good to see ya back dixie


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome back Dixie.

Jim


----------



## dixie (Jul 1, 2005)

*My*

Goodness! thanks for the kind words guys!!! Chuck, Jim  its great to see all y'all  again!


----------



## leo (Jul 1, 2005)

*Well a poster from the past*

How about it dixie, welcome back on Woody's


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 1, 2005)

*Welcome back Dixie,*

Glad to see you back on and posting with us. Hope you fill up your club and have a great deer season. How are them eyes a doing?
                                                                     Mike


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 2, 2005)

Welcome back dixie.


----------



## dixie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Lease*

I'll use this to bump back and to say thanks to BB and Mike. Mike, I hope your vision has done as well as mine as. I only have ONE regret, that I didn't have it done YEARS sooner! About the club, I've run my neck out doing this with the club{s} just hope that there's enough hunters out there that believe in what we're doing with it  to fill it up. If you have a chance, go to our website {www.cobbslegion.20m.com}  and look at the old photos and then look at the 04 pics, that really tells the story and of course, the body weights, thats what I'm proudest of. About all our bucks taken last year were 2 1/2 year olds. Mike, you and me and Chuck and a few more here that have hunted that area in years past, remember VERY well when a 60 lb deer was killed there, everyone thought it was a big deer.


----------



## TA270 (Jul 5, 2005)

Does $475 a year included kids, and exactly which county is your club located in? Thanks
                                                               TA270


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 5, 2005)

Dixie like your club when we put in the plots we put on the weight  our 2 1/2 yr old bucs avg. 140 lbs on the hoof and the yrs before they were barely over 100lbs. We dont plant spring or summer but the winter plots seem to really help the bucks keep there weight through the winter and when spring hits they just get bigger lol... Ohhh and I remeber when deer around Berry college where pushing 60lbs like over at Toona..

Good luck on filling up and glad you pulled your log back up here at the fire..

Jason


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 5, 2005)

*Good to hear from ya' Dixie...*

Good luck on that lease this year - I'm sure you've got some quality plots planted up that way again...


----------



## Woody (Jul 5, 2005)

Well ---- it's about time.

Send you after firewood and you forget your way back?

Keep us updated on your Clovers if you have time?


----------



## HT2 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Dixie........*

LONG TIME NO SPEAKY MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!    

Glad to see you're still kickin'.......


----------



## dixie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Plots*

BUT Woody, now you have enough firewood for a LIFETIME!  About the plots, sounds like what Jason is doing is about the same as we do and with the same results. It seems that the deer are going to use the browse in the spring and summer no matter what we plant. One observation , it seems that the "cycle" has gone full circle, by that, I mean, used to, I'd VERY seldom see a deer in the plots in the summer, now we're seeing deer a good deal in them.. I believe that the ones we're seeing are deer that have been born and raised on the club and were taught by "mama" to use them. Of course there's no way to verify that but I can't think of any other reason for it. If things go as planned, we should have about thirty plots in by the time gun season opens. The old plots are doing well, and we're putting in six new ones this fall on the "other" side, plus the strips we always plant. I agree with everything Sandra as said about clover, but I'm not sure I'm ready to get away from the IWC  yet. It's done well for us and continues to do well. The big thing on our lease was the lime, LOL, tons and tons of it! Here's a pic of one of the old plots just before I hogged it.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 5, 2005)

dixie....VERY good to hear from you ol' friend. i reckon you've been busy learnin' to shoot a bow?

   

at any rate...welcome home!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 6, 2005)

NOW THAT'S A CLOVER FIELD !! Absolutely beautiful Dixie. All that hard work is paying off big time. I agree with you on deer learning from 'mama'. An old doe learns quickly where the best food is and she's gonna bring her babes there to feed. I've had some old nannies that took over a couple food areas for themselves and their brood. They wouldn't let any other deer around the plots. They bedded right along the edge and mama would get right testy when somebody else tried to get to the salad bar. I have to say that WTI improved on their clover mix over the past few years to where it does well for me now too. Back 10 years ago, I had horrible luck with it making it thru the summer heat. With all the rains this year, our newer plots are laughing at the heat.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 6, 2005)

*Good news  /////////*

Look's and sound's  like you guy's really have it going in the right direction     
  with the food plots ,   good luck  and let us know how it turn's out  
  good luck    w/t


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2005)

wow what a clover stand!


----------



## striper commander (Jul 6, 2005)

I wonder when uncle jim will decide to develop that land. Doesn't he have like 5600 acres or something is there more than one club or does he not lease all of it out.


----------



## dixie (Jul 7, 2005)

*Lease*

300, I've always said and still do, that I'm VERY lucky to lease from a man the cut  Mr W is, I wouldn't wonder much about that being developed anytime soon. He and I have  talked some about thier plans for that tract and while they're business men, and I understand that, and I know things are subject to change, I didn't hear anything that would make me think anything is in the works.  Cherokee Co. is about to pave Upper Sweetwater Rd and that'll get the rumor mill started again. I remember when he built his house up there, his home was supposed  to be the club house for the golf course! There's 2 other clubs that I know of up there that lease from them also. While I'm posting about this, I want to clear somethings up on Woody's about my lease, I've had 2400 acres leased there for a little over ten years now. For the last three years, I've also had the 1130 acres next to my old lease . I kept it as two clubs, where some confusion as come in, this year, it's all going to be  one 3500 acre QDM club. We lost some members from the 1130 acre club because of the "merger" and there were also some from both clubs that weren't invitied back.


----------



## striper commander (Jul 7, 2005)

He said he built a nice cabin and a little lake. I bet it is pretty nice your clover plot looks good and maybe your club will get some big bucks this year there was a nice buck on your trail cam photo's is it still alive.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 10, 2005)

keep up this kind of talk and I'll have to sell one of my kids and join back up       glad your back   eddy moore


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Dixie, how did the turkeys fair this past season?

Jim


----------



## dixie (Jul 11, 2005)

*turkeys*

Jim, I was really  worried about them, but, thank goodness, it was for nothing, I didn't see the hens the way I'm used too during deer season, but we had a GOOD turkey season, the largest bird I know of taken weighted 23 lbs. Eddie, your welcome back anytime, BUT, I don't take kids in trade, they eat TOO much and aways get nicer deer than I do  300, we took some good bucks this last season, the ones posted on our site from last year  are mostly 2 1/2 y/os. The ones we get pics of on the trail cams seem to be a LOT smarter than we are!


----------



## dixie (Jul 15, 2005)

*bump*

tttp


----------



## hunter13 (Jul 15, 2005)

*call me*

dixie this is hunter 13 from winder ga. we talked earlier. myself and a couple of other guys in our church would like to get with ya and see the club. i have to work this sat. maybe next sat?? call me and lets set something up please.
770-601-9234
ken


----------



## dixie (Jul 16, 2005)

*hunter13*

You have mail and I'll give you a call to comfirm things.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 16, 2005)

Do ya'll have hogs on the club? I am looking for a club mainly to hunt some pork


----------



## dixie (Jul 16, 2005)

*Hogs*

Craig, I'm happy to report we don't. We have a strong food plot program and I hate to think what the porkers would do to them, Something I really don't understand, pinelog WMA is very close to us and I understand  that there is or was  a good hog population on it. Why they haven't found thier way over to us is a puzzler.


----------



## dixie (Jul 22, 2005)

BTT, we're still looking


----------



## raghorn (Jul 23, 2005)

E-mail sent


----------



## hunter13 (Aug 1, 2005)

*awesome club!!*

dixie,
we really enjoyed looking at the property! guys this is a nice club and a good group of fellows. made us feel at home. we were impressed! ill be in touch with ya as soon as mr robert and timmy tell me what they decide. got possibly 3 more interested also. do i get a discount for all these members??? lol!!

see ya later.
ken


----------



## dixie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Hunter, It was a pleasure meeting y'all. I'm sorry ya'll didn't have time to see anymore than you did,  Did you see the post about the new member yote hunting one of the new plots? He had to run a doe and fawn out of it and called a bunch of yotes in and got two  in just a little while. About the money, heck I'm just like JT and Woody, I don't EVER turn down cash!! ROFL


----------



## hunter13 (Aug 2, 2005)

*be in touch soon*

just as soon as i get a yes or no out of they guys ill let ya know. robert wants to i know, but his son timmy is gettin ready to go to india on a mission trip so cash is limited for him, but he is trying. i went to india last year. man that was a trip.

what i was sayin is that if i get all these guys to join i get a discount  for sellin all these memberships right??? lol! how bout if i get 4 or more to join, my son(14 yrs old)listed as a rider for free. for commission! lol. hey im trying!
talk to ya later
ken


----------

